# I want to modify my compressor but not sure if it's dangerous



## steven (Apr 14, 2018)

The problem i'm having is when I use my big 3/4''drive or 1'' drive impact wrench, it's not strong enough to unfasten the lugnuts which are tightened at 500lbs. So I put my mastercraft maximum electric compressor away bought what looks like a stronger gas-compressor:

-Campbell Hausfeld DP40000AV 3cylindres
-Honda GX160 5.5hp
-40GAL TANK / 200psi Max.

The tank feeds the air directly into a brass 1/4 ''T'' fitting screwed into the tank. On the 2nd side of the fitting there's a calibrated safety valve, and on the 3rd side there's the 3/8''(OuterDiameter) air line feeding the air into the regulator manifold. I have not yet tried to remove a lugnut with this new compressor, but i dont think it will get enough Cfm for my 1'' impact wrench.

************************************************************************************

I am considering modifying replacing everything after the airtank. 
-Replace the T-fitting for a larger one.
-Replace the air supply line between T-fitting and regulator manifold to a larger size. (3/4''?)
-Replace the Regulator Manifold for one with larger piping.

... ... ... ... OR... ...

My air tank has a 1 1/2 output to plug as a 2nd tank. I could plug-shut the tank's current air output and unplug the larger output meant to plug a 2nd tank, and use this as my output. Put reducers and apply all the above mentionned modifications into this larger tank output.

Tia for your input!


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

> ...I have not yet tried to remove a lugnut with this new compressor...


Why not? It wouldn't be hard or expensive to do, compared to what you are proposing.


----------

